# Cleanest kitchen drain stoppage EVER!!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome video. Most clogs for me in the kitchen end up usually over 35' I don't know if flex shaft would be a right fit.

I also see you use a different technique on your undersink contraption. I fill it up with water but I don't let it run and spill over. Interesting.

One reason for me not to let it spill over is that almost 100% of people use draino or sulfuric acid. The guy this morning told me he put in 10 bottles of draino. I got back shavings from stainless scouring pads. If it spills over it can splash back on me when it drips in the pan.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not a bare flex shaft at 35'. That would suck....doable outside but inside...nope. Normally I don't let that much out either but I wanted the viewer to be able to see when it cleared.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I keep hearing the term "bare" flex shaft, what's the difference with flex shaft?

No bits or chains at the end?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bare flex shaft is run by a handheld drill.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks pretty handy, and clean. Do you pull the cable out of the shaft to oil and maintain it?

I'm sort of with Tango though, most of the stoppages I encountered were mobile home sink drains 35+ feet away from the bathrooms.

Still, depending on the price, not a bad tool to have kicking around for quickies.

How much? $$$


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> That looks pretty handy, and clean. Do you pull the cable out of the shaft to oil and maintain it?
> 
> I'm sort of with Tango though, most of the stoppages I encountered were mobile home sink drains 35+ feet away from the bathrooms.
> 
> ...


You can get a basic inexpensive kit from general wire 25' (then again it will be too short) or make your own. I doubt this technology is going to be effective for kitchens and lavs if not a pain in the rear having 50 foot on the kitchen floor unless it is contained in a box.

Also I highly doubt you can get 50 feet in, it will surely get stuck after a few vent 90's installed incorrectly.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> You can get a basic inexpensive kit from general wire 25' (then again it will be too short) or make your own. I doubt this technology is going to be effective for kitchens and lavs if not a pain in the rear having 50 foot on the kitchen floor unless it is contained in a box.
> 
> Also I highly doubt you can get 50 feet in, it will surely get stuck after a few vent 90's installed incorrectly.


I used the general wire at previous employer, but that thing was a piece o' junk. It did the trick, but what I hated was the screw that holds the head on. 

I had that thing come apart just in my hand on several occasions and it fell out during use once. I vowed never to own one of those at that point. 

I got super lucky because the snake ended right next to an exposed pipe under a deck that already had a fernco on it. Somebody was watching my butt that day.

Also i'm sure there's some sort of "that's what she said" joke somewhere in your reply.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Also i'm sure there's some sort of "that's what she said" joke somewhere in your reply.


I had to look that one up, I'm unfamiliar with _"that's what she said"_. It must be my translation? If it made you laugh great!:smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

shes only worried about the first 12 inches....:surprise::smile::vs_rightHere::kiss:..then you can do this:vs_smirk::vs_smirk:


----------

